# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Black Friday & Cyber Monday Sale STARTS TODAY Up to 30% OFF Unbeatable Lowest Prices

## TECSONAR

Representative of the seller TECSONAR

*In every way we like to pamper our customers, for this reason, we have the following gifts for you*

| Use 10% OFF promo codes on any TECSONAR 3-color PLA purchase! | Save additional 10% each with clip coupon | Save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 10%+10%+10%=30% |

https://amzn.to/3gnJ1Jq (promo code: 29011022)

https://amzn.to/3EQw4Qz (promo code: 29021022)

https://amzn.to/3tUl3IK (promo code: 29031022)

https://amzn.to/3gtSVch (promo code: 29091022)

| Use 5% OFF promo codes on any TECSONAR 2-color PLA purchase! | Save additional 10% each with clip coupon | Save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 5%+10%+10%=25% |

https://amzn.to/3GAeB17 (promo code: 29050521)

https://amzn.to/3AErTFV (promo code: 29080521)

| Use 5% OFF promo codes on any TECSONAR 3kg PLA+ purchase! | Save additional 10% each with clip coupon | Save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 5%+10%+10%=25% |

https://amzn.to/3guMMN8 (promo code: 29110522)

https://amzn.to/3GFzmsq (promo code: 29120522)

*The sale lasts till November 30th!*

Happy Printing!


--
TECSONAR – The most professional manufacturer of multicolor PLAs (including dual color PLAs, triple color PLAs, etc.) with complete varieties (Search with TECSONAR buy on AMAZON)
Join Our 3D Printing Community for 24/7 3D Printing Supports
TECSONAR 3D User Forum - Facebook Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424100551412658

----------

